# A few Weekend pics



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

All taken from the SLP county park. Well all but one, which was taken from the beach on surfside. The one on the beach I took in slow shutter mode, just to see what the waves looked like in slow-mo.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Those are great pics ISS*

I love the pelican. What kind of bird is that first one? 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Great pics Kelly,

Got me some new wallpaper for my work computer. Thanks for sharing.

Kelly W


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

chicapesca said:


> I love the pelican. What kind of bird is that first one?
> Thanks for sharing!


I see them all the time down there, but I'm not really sure what they are called.

I wish the entire photo had been in focus. I should have used a different setting I guess. Still trying to learn.

Kelly


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

I think the first pic is a heron (tri-colored blue ??) I'm not a bird expert though.

great pics kelly.. really like the sunrise/sets


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

The first bird appears to be a Tri-colored Heron. And I just saved the pelican in flight as by desktop background. That came out very nice. Hopefully after Christmas I'll be able to take pictures like that.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. I'm still learning but I think I'm beginning to get the hang of it here and there. Sometimes it works and sometimes it don't.

Here's an example of the DON'T. He was sitting still so I threw a small rock in his direction (NOT at him) just to make him fly off, so I could try for the action shot. This is what I got! You can see the rock in the left part of the pic. And I obviously need to learn how to frame that shot better. Gotta think ahead on that one. I was quite upset. It would have made a GREAT picture had I got it right.........oh well.......:frown:


----------



## Topcat (May 21, 2004)

*Possible bird ID*

My wife is a birder, and she looked, and instantly said that black bird is a cormorant. This a bird that dives underwater to catch some of its food. I've seen them a lot while fishing.

How about this for a caption for that picture of the birds legs? "This is as close as we could get to the early bird!"


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

Kelly - great shots - what camera are you using?


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

Topcat said:


> My wife is a birder, and she looked, and instantly said that black bird is a cormorant. This a bird that dives underwater to catch some of its food. I've seen them a lot while fishing.
> 
> How about this for a caption for that picture of the birds legs? "This is as close as we could get to the early bird!"


cormorant or otherwise known as a waterturkey


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

KappaSig said:


> Kelly - great shots - what camera are you using?


Thanks.
I have a Canon S1IS. Got it for my B-day in March. I really like it. Just lots of bells & whistles I need to learn how to use properly.

Kelly


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Not a Cormorant*

I vote tricolor heron like Cutter and NaCLH2O said. My wife shoots with the S1 and we're learning it as well. I took the liberty of sharpening and doing some color correction on the first shot. Hope you like it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

*Tricolor heron*

http://www.nearctica.com/birds/herons/Etricol.htm


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Im have a feeling the bird is some kind of grey heron but I know for sure its not a Cormarant. Cormarants are all black and have shorter (and sometimes) yellow beaks. Heres a few pics:



















And you often times see them doing this. The bird has very oily skin and feathers (to help it glide underwater while chasing fish) so they have to "sunbath" to dry their feathers









I used to chase them on my jetski on Lake Conroe. :biggrin:


----------

